# SAS testing Boba Fett style helmets



## RackMaster (Aug 3, 2017)

These actually look pretty cool and if they do everything they say they do; they'll be a game changer.












SAS trial futuristic Star Wars-style bulletproof helmet | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Gunz (Aug 3, 2017)

It's got GPS, Blue Force tracking, comm and air conditioning. Plus bullets bounce off. What's not to like. But that's a lot of stuff in a helmet that could go wrong if it proves to be too much of a good thing.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 6, 2017)

This is similar to the Integrated Head Protection System being tested at Bragg, although the SAS prototype has a few more bells and whistles. The IHPS is featured in an article here on SS.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm almost 100% sure this is some airsoft shit.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 6, 2017)

Believe what you want...

VIDEO: British SAS Testing Out New 'Boba Fett Helmet'

DEVTAC DESIGNS


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 15, 2017)

Well....yes and no  

They have an airsoft version, check out the top tab on their site.

http://devtacdesigns.com/


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 15, 2017)

Here's The Real Story Behind That Much-Hyped ‘Boba Fett’ Special Ops Helmet


----------



## SubZero (Oct 24, 2017)

First thought is how it will impact peripheral vision


----------



## benroliver (Nov 8, 2017)

I want a Medical one  that has one of those vein scanners built in .


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks really fucking stupid for what you're supposedly getting out of this -

GPS? Yeah I have that shit on my wrist

BFT? Why? I still have to report SITREPS every 5 seconds to the AOB... plus we carry other mandatory shit that reports the same thing
(when it works)

Comm? I'm not changing the PACE to accommodate this crap - plus its probably going to connect to a radio seeing as there's no antenna coming out of it... (PS: It is funny that people believe future wars against near-peer adversaries will carry a robust communications window)

Air Conditioning? Yeah, because I just stuck my head into an insulated helmet - I'm glad my face is cooled off while the rest of my body is completely roasted or needs thawing.

My Quick Observations:
-Try looking down towards your chest pouch to pull out a T-Card or whatever the fuck (nope)
-Try packing a lip (nope)
-Try noticing shit in your peripheral vision (nope)
-Cheek weld? Reflective Lenses in the eye sockets? Going down as a casualty? Dive insertion? Etc.. Etc.. Etc...

Nope to all bro.

Fuck ALL OF THIS. People try too hard to turn the military into Robocop. I can see a much better use out of a google-glass style tool that simply acts as an aide and reacts to what you're looking at (within reason). Holographic (poke-mon go style) technology has a lot of military applications (fires, field-aides, tactical reporting, etc..)


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 15, 2017)

If it needs batteries - even _more_ batteries to hump!  Just what the green pack mules need these days.  

The dip issue occurred to me too, @The Hate Ape.  A tobacco-less combat arms unit will happen never, even during the fight.

Leave this look to General Grievous, IMHO.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 15, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> A tobacco-less combat arms unit will happen never, even during the fight.



$5 dollar cartons of Pines.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 15, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> $5 dollar cartons of Pines.




$0 if they're... accidentally thrown in with other contraband at a VCP.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 15, 2017)

SubZero said:


> First thought is how it will impact peripheral vision



I can only relate this to wearing a pro-mask during ops, which sucks. So I question the practicality. All for technological advance, but glad I won't have to wear it.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 15, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> If it needs batteries - even _more_ batteries to hump!  Just what the green pack mules need these days.
> 
> The dip issue occurred to me too, @The Hate Ape.  A tobacco-less combat arms unit will happen never, even during the fight.
> 
> Leave this look to General Grievous, IMHO.



Maybe the A2 model will have a spit cup built in😉


----------



## Bypass (Jan 26, 2018)

benroliver said:


> I want a Medical one  that has one of those vein scanners built in .


I need to be able to see through cloth. You know just in case............The enemy is hiding something..................


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 26, 2018)

Bypass said:


> I need to be able to see through cloth. You know just in case............The enemy is hiding something..................
> 
> View attachment 21160




Hiding a couple of full sand bags, maybe...X-D


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 26, 2018)

How about finding a way to let me ping 90%+ all the time, every where on SAT  without carrying around a “PLEASE SHOOT ME” antenna. Let’s fix that first... then Master Chief Helmets


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 26, 2018)

So I haven't watched the whole thing yet, but Fred Galvin (who is apparently doing a podcast/youtube show on Health, Leadership, and Overcoming Adversity nowadays!) has a pretty lengthy interview with the designer.

I've poked around a little on this helmet, which I find intriguing in concept, and it does seem that the designer, Wesley Shibata, started out with this as an airsoft product.  He's got a couple of videos with it at some mammoth airsoft complex in Japan.  From there, he started going after the LE market, and is now trying to court SOF.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 26, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> How about finding a way to let me ping 90%+ all the time, every where on SAT  without carrying around a “PLEASE SHOOT ME” antenna. Let’s fix that first... then Master Chief Helmets



It's never going to change. They'll make them smaller but then the pointy heads want more bandwidth, so the big target comes back. It's been a vicious cycle that's been going on since the beginning of wireless communication.


----------

